# What arrows do you shoot?



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I have easton FMJ's for hunting and probably some flatliners come this fall. I have some Victory nano force, x-killers, and some x-ringer hv's for target


----------



## tannman (Oct 6, 2009)

Victory V-Force HV 350 for hunting


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Victory V-force hv and carbon express maxima 250's


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

FMJ's for hunting and FatBoy's for Target.


----------



## hunter 14 (Jan 19, 2010)

Linejamers for target and 3d.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Goltip Ultralight 300s for everything out of the M6


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

indoor easton 2613
and 2314's
outdoor eastion navigator


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

hunting - goldtip expedition 5575
indoor and 3d- goldtip 30x
field- goldtip xt hunters 5575


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Footed Beman ICS Bowhunters 300. Actually, I need to get some more soon. Two left:lol:.


----------



## ILuvThemMangos (Feb 28, 2010)

kegan said:


> Footed Beman ICS Bowhunters 300. Actually, I need to get some more soon. Two left:lol:.


sure by the wat it sounds you'll loose em' fast :laugh:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I shoot Easton Axis N-Fused 400's. IMO the best hunting arrow along with the Carbon Express Maxima hunters. The axis arrows are so slim yet have a heavier weight which makes the pefect combination of pure kinetic energy. They have some extremely good penetration and they are very accurrate, I probably won't be switching to a different kind of arrow any time soon, if I do ever switch it would probably be to the Easton Axis FMJ's or some Maxima Hunters but as of now I am definitely not switching any time soon, I have yet to have problems with them, I said yet! They way 360 grains or so and are 25 1/4" long.


----------



## ILuvThemMangos (Feb 28, 2010)

Ignition do you use broad heads? if so what type?


----------



## 08avenger (Sep 28, 2008)

read my signature and find out:darkbeer:


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Victory HV Vforce V1 for target and Gold Tip expedition hunters for hunting. Probably going to get different one for hunting this fall though


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I used to shoot axis n-fused nano's and they shot great, but they were kinda fragile. I broke a few of them shooting groups at 40 to 50yds and some more at closer ranges


----------



## Antler hunter (Mar 31, 2010)

i shoot carbon express terminator lights


----------



## jkirk08 (Mar 28, 2010)

if your looking for a good hunting arrow i just discoverd the trophy ridge ones take a look. i was impresed with them


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ILuvThemMangos said:


> Ignition do you use broad heads? if so what type?


I shoot Muzzy Mx-3's and NAP Bloodrunners 3 blade, both of them I have never had accurracy problems with, they hit where my field points hit. When I go elk hunting though I will only be using my Muzzy Mx-3's so I can get the most penetration possible , I shoot the bloodrunners when I am deer hunting and hog hunting and probably if I bowhunt turkeys I will use them too, and for small game I am using the G5 SGH 100 and I have no flight problems with it either.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Ignition kid said:


> I shoot Easton Axis N-Fused 400's. IMO the best hunting arrow along with the Carbon Express Maxima hunters. The axis arrows are so slim yet have a heavier weight which makes the pefect combination of pure kinetic energy. They have some extremely good penetration and they are very accurrate, I probably won't be switching to a different kind of arrow any time soon, if I do ever switch it would probably be to the Easton Axis FMJ's or some Maxima Hunters but as of now I am definitely not switching any time soon, I have yet to have problems with them, I said yet! They way 360 grains or so and are 25 1/4" long.


At twice the cost of some other carbons though, I never could bring myself to get some. I can barely afford the cheaper Bemans!


----------



## young hunter (May 22, 2009)

I shoot Maxima Hunter 250's for hunting and Easton Eclipse 2712 for target. I also have some Fatboy 500's and Eclipse 2613's for sale if anyones interested.


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

fatboys


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

GT Expedition hunters and XTs.


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

A/C/E 430's for 3D and FMJ 400's for huntin


----------



## BOWCOUNTRY13 (Jan 2, 2010)

beman ics hunter 500s


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

Beman ICS hunter 500


----------



## Leopard1 (Mar 2, 2010)

Goldtip 22 ultras for target and hunting


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I might try some Flatliners too.


----------



## CamoMafia (Jan 30, 2010)

EASTON ST EPIC 400 :thumbs_up


----------



## Hurley64 (Apr 8, 2010)

*Arrows*

I shoot Gold Tip Triple X or Easton 2312.


----------



## LIL'RATTLEHEAD (Jan 25, 2010)

I shoot Easton 2715 with Pro points


----------



## LIL'RATTLEHEAD (Jan 25, 2010)

Hurley64 said:


> I shoot Gold Tip Triple X or Easton 2312.


Hi Cody lol This is justis lol


----------



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

I shoot carbon express predators 45-60s.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Radial X-Weave Pros mostly because my shop sells them. They are accurate enough that I can shoot my buddies nocks and fletching off and tough enough for just about anything. Otherwise I'd be shooting Easton Flatline Surgicals.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

LIL'RATTLEHEAD said:


> I shoot Easton 2715 with Pro points


I though the biggest they came in was 2712...


----------



## LIL'RATTLEHEAD (Jan 25, 2010)

Sighting In said:


> I though the biggest they came in was 2712...


 sorry it was a freaking typo


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

LIL'RATTLEHEAD said:


> sorry it was a freaking typo


Chill dude, it's cool. I wasn't meaning to yell at you or anything, I was just wondering if I missed something. It's all good.


----------



## LIL'RATTLEHEAD (Jan 25, 2010)

Sighting In said:


> Chill dude, it's cool. I wasn't meaning to yell at you or anything, I was just wondering if I missed something. It's all good.


 i didnt mean to be mean i meant 2613 i was thinking of 2712 and i accidently typed it in


----------



## arch3r8oy (Jan 13, 2009)

Victory:

VForce - Hunting and 3d
VX22 - Indoor
Nano Force - Outdoor target and Field


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

for outdoor I shoot a.c.c and indoor I use 2613s


----------



## PArcheryhunter (Feb 1, 2010)

Easton Epic 400


----------



## jmr450 (Nov 26, 2009)

Ive got ted nugent goldtip 5575's and redhead carbon fury 350's and carbon express terminator 6075's


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Indoor- 2712 (either eastons or victory's) with 300 grain points, full length
Hunting- Gold Tip Ultralights
3D- Victory Nanoforce
Field- X10 Protours


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I shoot PSE Carbon Force x-weaves and I'm going to get some carbon force black mambas for hunting season this year.


----------



## mathews95 (Jan 9, 2010)

i used to shoot x weaves but now i shoot ultralight entrada 500s


----------



## ACE13 (Oct 10, 2009)

Beman ICS hunter 500


----------



## monster-fan (Jun 5, 2010)

easton supernaturals out of the m6 for everything getting gold tip ultralights soon though!


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

s4 shooter said:


> indoor easton 2613
> and 2314's
> outdoor eastion navigator


indoor easton 2613
and 2314's
outdoor eastion X10 protour


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

for practice in the backyard i use gold tip expedition hunters and for hunting last year i used radial x weaves pro and the were tough and accurate but i think i am going to use easton fmj's this year if not i might try some carbon express either piledriver hunters or maxima hunters :thumbs_up


----------



## mathewsreezen15 (Feb 14, 2010)

carbon express mayhem hunter 350's for hunting and carbon express x-jammers for target and 3D!!


----------



## 10gblevins02 (Oct 4, 2009)

i shoot easton powerflights 340s.....im surprised im the first to put em down on here round where i live it seems everyone shoots them


----------



## rednecks (Dec 19, 2009)

i own well over 100 arrows but ive used bemans, eastons, goldtips, victorys, you name it ive used it...... im shooting 2 types of goldtip at the moment....im shooting expedition hunters for hunting and 3D and ultralight 22 pro series arrows for 3D out of my monster 6.0 set @ 54lbs and 28'' draw. My 22 series are 27'' long and weight 302 grains (90 grain nibbs) and their shooting 305 [email protected] 54 pounds


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

kegan said:


> Footed Beman ICS Bowhunters 300. Actually, I need to get some more soon. Two left:lol:.


iam in the same boat
i shoot beman ics bowhunters 400
i got two left 
i broke a couple at the last shoot


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm shooting
Easton Axis 340's target/deer hunting
Easton Excel 400's small game hunting
Gold Tip 7595's small game hunting


----------

